# Uber won’t pay surge as offered in ping



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

I get a ping offer for a Select ride at a 1.3 surge. I complete the ride, then notice I have only been paid base rates, no surge.

Fought with Jhanvi at Uber support, then with her supervisor Rohit, for about 20 minutes. (Names changed to protect the idiots.)

Bottom line, they kept repeating the same nonsense phrases from their scripts and refused to pay the promised surge.

I asked if it would matter if I had a screen shot of the offer and Rohit said “no, we don’t have any record of a surge on that call from our end”.

They both kept repeating “Surges change dynamically all the time blah blah blah”.

I said, it doesn’t matter how and when surges change, all that matters is that I was offered a 1.3 surge at the time I chose to accept that call. Otherwise I would not have accepted it. What if at the time I accepted the 1.3, the surge then jumped to 5.0 instead of dying off. Would they pay me the 5.0 surge? Of course not.

But these arguments fell on deaf (and dumb) ears.

PS- To moderators, can you correct my title? Ping, not “Pingsor”. Thanks


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

Screen shots would have helped. A screen shot of the surge listing on the acceptance screen or on the information screen is proof they are stealing and therefore can be taken to a lawyer or arbitrator. They would rather give you back your money than invest in that. Also, I once got a screen shot, then later saw I had looked at it wrong. The way they dispayed stuff had just changed, and the distance was 1.5 miles. In a hurry, trying to screens hot and accept...


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

That’s the tough part, there is very little time to grab a screen shot then accept, all while driving. And at least with my phone, I usually don’t get it captured first try, it’s hit and miss due to button timing.

Good point about possibly a mistaken read on my part, but in this case I can see the offer etched in my brain. With the new app, if there is no surge then miles is centered on the bottom. If there is a surge, it is listed on the bottom right of the black rectangle acceptance screen, and miles is on the left. So it is quite obvious. And, like I said, I was doing a double-take and triple-take before accepting because that is the first time I have seen a surge Select in a long time.

I guess this is one more way Uber skims the gravy from us, and I’m sure it adds up for them.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

hanging in there said:


> That's the tough part, there is very little time to grab a screen shot then accept, all while driving. And at least with my phone, I usually don't get it captured first try, it's hit and miss due to button timing.


After you accept the ping, go into the same screen as if you would turn off trip requests. The surge multiplier (unless new surge has spread to your city) will be shown. If it's missing, cancel the trip immediately. I always verify that it is there after accepting and if it is high enough, I'll even screenshot it for proof.

Dunno how common the fraud is, but I've never _knowingly_ seen it happen to me. It's happened to enough posters on here though that I believe it because, hey, it's Uber. They do not get the benefit of the doubt (they sure do not give it to drivers during compliants!).


----------

